# da vinci surgery



## hird00 (Nov 7, 2007)

i work for gyn/oncologist office and we currently did a lap tah/bso with the davinci robot.how should  i bill? some say to use modifier 22 others say to use unlisted so not sure.there is also a hcpcs code s2900 davinci assisted but has zero RVU meaning medicare will not pay anything extra for the procedure done.


----------



## allysen (Jan 4, 2008)

I did research on the S2900 and could not find it for OB/GYN just urology.  I emailed ACOG (American College of Gynecology). On their website you can email questions without being a member.  We are just billing Laparoscopy without -22.


----------



## kate gabriel-jones (Jan 8, 2008)

*Da Vinci Robot*

I work in pediatric urology and our docs have begun to use the da vinci robot for laparoscopic kidney procedures.  I've had my first da vinci assisted laparoscopic ligation of a varicocele.  I haven't been coding with a 22 unless the surgeon specifically indicates an increase in time or difficulty.
I'm very intrigued by this discussion and I'd love to get more input.
Thanks!
Kate Gabriel-Jones


----------



## psmedbill (Jan 8, 2008)

We have also been using the HCPC code with no results for sure on one ins which is Anthem--I called the rep there and she said that they will not reimburse for it.  I also sent it to another well know ins co. and they will not reimburse either.


----------



## AKBRAGG (Jan 9, 2008)

I was surprised that there was not  new codes for the Da Vinci surgeries in this years CPT book...  If your surgeons will dictate the additional time needed to perform the surgery, you should use -22..  It's sad to know that the procedure takes longer and you get no more $$ for it...


----------



## khoffman (Jan 13, 2008)

*Da Vinci robot surgeries*

Our Multi-speciality Clinic has GYN and Urology surgeons doing surgeries using the Da Vinci robot.  At first the Physicians thought they should charge more for the procedures done via the robot, however like the majority of you have found out the payers will not pay more.  It is considered a marketing tool that the Hospital has the Da Vinci robot and that the Patient will require less time for recovery.  Patients want the surgery by the robot, thus they seek out the Physicians that are trained to use it and it brings business to the Hospitals that have it. 

Our Physicians surgery time did improve as they got more experience and comfortable using the robot. Our patients have been pleased with the out come. 

Kathy 
CPC in North Carolina


----------



## tfischer1028 (Mar 18, 2008)

*Da Vinci Surgery*

How is everyone figuring out the fee for the robotic surgery?  Are you just calculating a percentage above and beyond your regular fee for the service?

Terri Fischer CPC


----------



## garmab06 (Mar 31, 2008)

I also code for gyn oncology and the way we code is using the lavh code appropiately w/ pathology report weight of uterus and adding modifier 22.   |I was told by our provider who attends the SGO annually that there are new codes for the robotic Da Vinci coming out but I could not find any on that web site or the AMA.....


----------

